# Missing kayaker on Otsego Lake



## FlyDown (Apr 13, 2017)

Still no updates have been released. Haven't noticed any searching for days. Contacted the Otsego County Sheriff Department to get an update. Was told I would get a call back by the end of the day, that was two days ago.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## FlyDown (Apr 13, 2017)

Body recovered today. 05/05/2017


----------

